# منتدى الشعر و النثر



## Zayer (27 أكتوبر 2005)

*منتدى الشعر و النثر*

ما رأيكم بأضافة منتدى للشعر و النثر ؟


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2005)

في عندنا حاليا منتدى القصص و العبر... لا اعتقد ان هناك من يهتم باللغة العربية ذلك الاهتمام حتى يقرأ شعر و نثر...


----------



## Zayer (27 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> في عندنا حاليا منتدى القصص و العبر... لا اعتقد ان هناك من يهتم باللغة العربية ذلك الاهتمام حتى يقرأ شعر و نثر...



يعني افهم من كلامك اي شعر ممكن ينحط في منتدى القصص و العبر 


وانا اشوف ان ما في ضرر لو حطيتو منتدى الشعر و النثر و انتو ما تدرو عن رغبات جميع الاعضاء


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2005)

لا ما في ضرر.. ممكن تضيف الي تريده في المنتدى نفسه..


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: منتدى الشعر و النثر*

يا احلى زعيم ممكن اكتب بعض الشعر واسجلها هنا لو ممكن يا ريت ترد عليا اخوك الضغير جووووووون


----------

